# can't imbed photos from my Android smart phone....



## inkjunkie (Apr 25, 2015)

Ever since I got a warranty replacement phone. Tried using my Android based tablet, my wifes phone (same phone I have), and her Android tablet...all had no troubles. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## radioguy (Apr 30, 2015)

Try clearing browser cache.  Different browser?.  Are you using the mobile site?

RG


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

RadioGuy said:


> Try clearing browser cache.  Different browser?.  Are you using the mobile site?
> 
> RG


Using Chrome  and the mobile  site


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

Didn't help...


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 30, 2015)

Just tried Firefox,  same result...


----------

